# Eu é que ...



## cheshire

(1) *Eu é*que falo português.

Hi. Is (1) wrong? I know "É eu que..." is correct.


----------



## Denis555

Yes it is. Have a look at another way of saying it by using the same tense and grammatical person.
Eu *é que* falo português [= Sou eu que falo português]
Nós *é que* trabalhávamos [= Éramos nós que trabalhávamos]


----------



## Outsider

cheshire said:


> (1) *Eu é* que falo português.
> 
> Hi. Is (1) wrong?


No, it is correct. 



cheshire said:


> I know "É eu que..." is correct.


Sorry, but that one is incorrect. You would have to say "Sou eu que..."


----------



## gatacaliente89

Thanks. I was wondering about that one.


----------



## Uticens678

Olá a todos!
Navingando in internet ho trovato queste due costruzioni che non avevo mai visto prima:
1-"Eu é que agradeço"(che credo voglia dire "sono io che [ti] ringrazio")(pensavo che si dicesse "sou eu que agradeço") 
2-La parte sottolineata di un pezzo della canzone "Já sei namorar" del gruppo "Tribalistas":

Não tenho juízo
Se você quer a vida em jogo
Eu quero é ser feliz-> (credo voglia dire "quello/ciò che voglio è essere felice")(pensavo si dicesse "O que eu quero é ser feliz")

I miei dubbi sono:1)sono costruzioni usate comunemente in portoghese?2)Se sì,lo sono in tutti i paesi di lingua portoghese o lo sono solo in alcuni paesi/regioni?3)Appartengono ad un registro formale o informale?Grazie mille per l'aiuto!


----------



## Vanda

Welcome to PT forum. 

Please, read the posts above yours that comment this kind of question.


----------



## Uticens678

Muito obrigado,mas neste post (é a palavra certa "post" em português também?) não há a resposta ao o "ponto dois" da minha pergunta...Ou estou enganado e trata-se da mesma construção?Por que eu achava que "eu é que agradeço" era um caso de troca entre "é" e "sou",enquanto cria "eu quero ser feliz" ser um caso de "elipse" das palavras "o que".Poderiam me explicar se é assim?Obrigado outra vez  !


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Uticens678 said:


> Olá a todos!
> Navingando in internet ho trovato queste due costruzioni che non avevo mai visto prima:
> 1-"Eu é que agradeço"(che credo voglia dire "sono io che [ti] ringrazio")(pensavo che si dicesse "sou eu que agradeço")
> 2-La parte sottolineata di un pezzo della canzone "Já sei namorar" del gruppo "Tribalistas":
> 
> Não tenho juízo
> Se você quer a vida em jogo
> Eu quero é ser feliz-> (credo voglia dire "quello/ciò che voglio è essere felice")(pensavo si dicesse "O que eu quero é ser feliz")
> 
> I miei dubbi sono:1)sono costruzioni usate comunemente in portoghese?2)Se sì,lo sono in tutti i paesi di lingua portoghese o lo sono solo in alcuni paesi/regioni?3)Appartengono ad un registro formale o informale?Grazie mille per l'aiuto!


São tipos de _cleft-sentences_. Servem para destacar uma determinada informação, normalmente para fazer oposição a outra.

Eu agradeço.
Sou eu que agradeço (e não você).
Sou eu quem agradece (e não você).
Eu é que agradeço (e não você).
Quem agradece sou eu (e não você).

Eu quero ser feliz.
É ser feliz que eu quero (e não infeliz).
Eu quero é ser feliz (e não infeliz).
O que eu quero é ser feliz (e não infeliz).


----------



## Uticens678

Ariel Knightly said:


> São tipos de _cleft-sentences_. Servem para destacar uma determinada informação, normalmente para fazer oposição a outra.
> 
> Eu agradeço.
> Sou eu que agradeço (e não você).
> Sou eu quem agradece (e não você).
> Eu é que agradeço (e não você).
> Quem agradece sou eu (e não você).í
> 
> Eu quero ser feliz.
> É ser feliz que eu quero (e não infeliz).
> Eu quero é ser feliz (e não infeliz).
> O que eu quero é ser feliz (e não infeliz).



Ok,porém ainda não entendi se :1) são construções usadas comumente em português?2)Se sim, são em todos os paises de língua portuguesa o apenas nalguns paises/regiões?3)Pertenecem à linguagem formal ou informal? Eu escrevi essas perguntas em italiano porqué eu esperava numa resposta em italiano (mas eu agradeço muitissimo quem quer que responder em português ou inglês, claramente!)


----------



## J. Bailica

Uticens678 said:


> Ok,porém ainda não entendi se :1) são construções usadas comumente em português?2)Se sim, são em todos os paises de língua portuguesa o apenas nalguns paises/regiões?3)Pertenecem à linguagem formal ou informal? Eu escrevi essas perguntas em italiano porqué eu esperava numa resposta em italiano (mas eu agradeço muitissimo quem quer que responder em português ou inglês, claramente!)



1) Sim, completamente.
2) Sim.
3) A ambas.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Uticens678 said:


> Ok,porém ainda não entendi se :1) são construções usadas comumente em português?


São comuns, mas acho que talvez existam contextos em que uma determinada forma seja mais comum do que a outra. Você teria que me dar um contexto.


Uticens678 said:


> 2)Se sim, são em todos os paises de língua portuguesa o apenas nalguns paises/regiões?


Não posso falar pelos outros dialetos, mas no meu, soam bastante naturais.


Uticens678 said:


> 3)Pertenecem à linguagem formal ou informal? Eu escrevi essas perguntas em italiano porqué eu esperava numa resposta em italiano (mas eu agradeço muitissimo quem quer que responder em português ou inglês, claramente!)


Não diria que sejam formas exatamente informais, mas creio que esse tipo de estrutura seja um recurso comum em diálogos, logo seria bem frequente na fala. A wikipedia tem informações sobre as cleft-sentences. Talvez ajude.


----------



## Uticens678

Ariel Knightly said:


> São comuns, mas acho que talvez existam contextos em que uma determinada forma seja mais comum do que a outra. Você teria que me dar um contexto.
> Não posso falar pelos outros dialetos, mas no meu, soam bastante naturais.
> Não diria que sejam formas exatamente informais, mas creio que esse tipo de estrutura seja um recurso comum em diálogos, logo seria bem frequente na fala. A wikipedia tem informações sobre as cleft-sentences. Talvez ajude.


Entendeu.O facto é que estas construções são completamente agramaticais em italiano(é possível dizer "sono io che rigranzio"= "sou eu que agradeço" mas não "è io che ringrazio" e do mesmo jeito "o que eu quero é ser feliz"="ciò che io voglio è essere felice" está certo, "io voglio è essere felice" não está) então tive a duvida de que eram (ou "fossem"?) construções dialetais.Agora está tudo clarbrigado!!!


----------



## Uticens678

Pode-se dizer também "Quero é ser feliz"[sem o pronome pessoal "eu"]?


----------



## Jabir

@Uticens678
Sim!


----------



## Uticens678

Grazie!Amanhã vou averiguar noutro forum de português se essas construções existem em espanhol também.Foram todos muito gentis.


----------



## José Brasileiro

Eu sei que a dúvida já está esclarecida, mas gostaria de fazer um  comentário que talvez ajude na compreensão da estrutura. Em termos gramaticais, o "é que" é apenas  um expletivo, ou seja, não tem função gramatical nenhuma e só serve para enfatizar. Dizer "Eu é  que agradeço" é o mesmo que dizer "eu agradeço", dizer "eles é que  sabem" é o mesmo que dizer "eles sabem". Não está ocorrendo a troca da conjugação da primeira pessoa (sou) pela da terceira (é) neste caso, porque o "é" de "é que" não tem função de verbo aqui.
Já o outro exemplo, "Quero é  ser feliz" é uma elipse de "o que quero é ser feliz" ou "Ser feliz é o  que eu quero". Nesse caso existem, na verdade, duas orações, ou seja "eu  quero" e "ser feliz" e o "é" é o verbo de ligação.


----------



## Uticens678

Tenho uma nova dúvida  : esta contrução parece funcionar com verbos transitivos [eu *quero *ser feliz->o que eu* quero *é ser feliz-> eu *quero *é ser feliz; eu *odeio *cantar-> o que eu *odeio *é cantar-> eu *odeio *é cantar];a minha pergunta é: funciona também com os intransitivos [eu *devo *falar->eu *devo *é falar;tu *podes *ajudar->tu *podes *é ajudar] ou com construções intransitivas [eu *tenho de *ir -> eu *tenho *é *de *ir]?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Tenho uma nova dúvida  : esta contrução parece funcionar com verbos transitivos [eu *quero *ser feliz->o que eu* quero *é ser feliz-> eu *quero *é ser feliz; eu *odeio *cantar-> o que eu *odeio *é cantar-> eu *odeio *é cantar];a minha pergunta é: funciona também com os intransitivos [eu *devo *falar->eu *devo *é falar;tu *podes *ajudar->tu *podes *é ajudar] ou com construções intransitivas [eu *tenho de *ir -> eu *tenho *é *de *ir]?



Pode. Soa mais natural nuns casos do que noutros, mas funcionar, funciona.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado!No Brasil também?


----------



## José Brasileiro

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado!No Brasil também?



Sim! Igualzinho.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado a você também!


----------



## uchi.m

Uticens678 said:


> Tenho uma nova dúvida  : esta contrução parece funcionar com verbos transitivos [eu *quero *ser feliz->o que eu* quero *é ser feliz-> eu *quero *é ser feliz; eu *odeio *cantar-> o que eu *odeio *é cantar-> eu *odeio *é cantar];a minha pergunta é: funciona também com os intransitivos [eu *devo *falar->eu *devo *é falar;tu *podes *ajudar->tu *podes *é ajudar] ou com construções intransitivas [eu *tenho de *ir -> eu *tenho *é *de *ir]?


Funciona, verbos intransitivos também podem ser usados com o é expletivo:

Mãe: Come a salada.
Filho: Não quero! Posso sair agora?
Mãe: Não, você pode é comer a salada.
Filho: Mas eu quero é sair...


----------



## Uticens678

Olá a todos ! Estou com uma nova dúvida que diz rispeito à construção a que me referia anteriormente neste post: já que é possível dizer "Eu quero é ser feliz" em vez de "*O que *eu quero é ser feliz", perguntava-me se estivesse certo dizer "Eu vejo é o Ricardo" em vez de "*A pessoa que *eu vejo é o Ricardo".
Muito obrigado desde já!!!


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Olá a todos ! Estou com uma nova dúvida que diz rispeito à construção a que me referia anteriormente neste post: já que é possível dizer "Eu quero é ser feliz" em vez de "*O que *eu quero é ser feliz", perguntava-me se* estaria* certo dizer "Eu vejo é o Ricardo" em vez de "*A pessoa que *eu vejo é o Ricardo".
> Muito obrigado desde já!!!



Diria que em Portugal é frequente. O que não me parece habitual é dizer "*A pessoa que *eu vejo é o Ricardo". Creio que a forma habitual será "*Quem *eu vejo é o Ricardo"


----------



## Uticens678

Carfer said:


> Diria que em Portugal é frequente. O que não me parece habitual é dizer "*A pessoa que *eu vejo é o Ricardo". Creio que a forma habitual será "*Quem *eu vejo é o Ricardo"


Obrigado por teres respondido e por me ter ensinado mais um uso do pronome "quem" que desconhecia, como na minha lingua-mãe não se usa costuma usar (muito) o pronome equivalente àquele nas frases afirmativas. Será possível também dizer "Eu vejo é ele" ?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> "Eu vejo é ele" ?



'_Eu vejo-o é a ele_', sim, '_Eu vejo é ele_', não (atenção que, em qualquer caso, estamos a falar de um registo informal).


----------



## Uticens678

E "ele é que eu vejo" ?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> E "ele é que eu vejo" ?



Pode ser, sim.


----------



## Uticens678

Carfer said:


> Pode ser, sim.


Obrigado! E se usar "quem" no lugar de "que"  "ele é *quem *vejo") ?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado! E se usar "quem" no lugar de "que"  "ele é *quem *vejo") ?



Melhor, na minha opinião.


----------



## Uticens678

Mais uma pergunta no âmbito das _cleft-sentences _: é possível dizer "Amanhã eu vou *é *comprar leite" e " Amanhã eu vou *é* à escola" ?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Mais uma pergunta no âmbito das _cleft-sentences _: é possível dizer "Amanhã eu vou *é *comprar leite" e " Amanhã eu vou *é* à escola" ?



É possível, sim, se pretender enfatizar que é isso que vai fazer e não outra coisa. Implica, portanto, uma escolha em detrimento de outras alternativas.


----------



## guihenning

Carfer said:


> É possível, sim, se pretender enfatizar que é isso que vai fazer e não outra coisa. Implica, portanto, uma escolha em detrimento de outras alternativas.


O mesmo pro Brasil.


----------

